# staining and painting window grids



## MasterStrokes (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes it is. I’d recommend paying for a good quality professional brush and using professional grade paints or you’ll end up having a terrible time. Sand all the little edges where the paint will meet the stain to remove wood burs. Set up a clean work area and try not to lay them flat on the floor. Stain and urethane first, then prime and paint the other side. Try not to use tape. Paints will probably get underneath it. Remember quality paint! They’re going to be exposed to a lot of temperature changes and the sun.

Edit: Personally I’d use oil based stain, urethane and paints to do these. I’d most likely give them three coats of finish products with a gloss sheen after stain and priming. I’d also do them with a good ox hair, or ox bristle brush. You might have a time finding these brushes but they’re a gem when applying oil products. Take good care of the brush or it’ll haunt you.

Edit # 2: Why oh why did you get me thinking about these window inserts?  The finish clear gloss put on over the stain should be something like “Helmsman Spar Urethane” or a qood quality marine varnish. Look into products made by “Sikkens” and “Cabot.”


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I would agree
Especially about the good brushes, the quality paint/stain, and not using tape


----------



## genuser (Apr 12, 2015)

I did this last Summer in my garage. I am pleased with the results. 

See this thread for an informative video:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/how-stain-paint-window-grid-grille-diy-260113/#post1936873


----------

